# SDudla Safaris and Infinito Safaris are now 1 Venture



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Geluk Gerhard!

Is dit 'n voltydse posisie?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

As alles goed gaan is dit voltyds van volgende jag seisoen af...

Nou moet ek eers bietjie in Piesang land werk vir die somer


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I hold my thumbs for you and you friend that you business will work good.

Baie Geluk Gerhard


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Sterkte Gerhard. Ek hoop teen volgende jaar hierdie tyd is jy presies waar jy wil wees.


----------

